# Jet 16/32 Drum Sander



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This tool is on my Xmas wishlist and it looks like Santa may bring it. It will require a trip to the US to get it as we can't buy Jet tools here. That isn't a big issue but I would be interested in knowing if anyone has one and how you like it. What do you use it for? Any advice would be much appreciated. This is an expensive investment. :wacko:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> This tool is on my Xmas wishlist and it looks like Santa may bring it. It will require a trip to the US to get it as we can't buy Jet tools here. That isn't a big issue but I would be interested in knowing if anyone has one and how you like it. What do you use it for? Any advice would be much appreciated. This is an expensive investment. :wacko:



Deb, you are soon going to have that garage filled up......

Merry Christmas, by the way.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

JET Equipment & Tools
I didn't see a drum sander listed. Is _it_ not available in Canada?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you check out this one, Deb?
General & General International 13" Drum Sander [GEN-15155M1] - $1,329.99 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.
Price seems pretty decent, eh?


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an older 16/32 and it's OK. But I have problems with the feed belt tracking. I've tried everything to correct it, but the problem is still there. I've learned to live with it. The other thing about it is that I cannot keep the drum parallel to the feed belt, making it difficult to sand a wide panel completely across the width.

If I were going to do it all over, and really didn't need the really wide capabilities, I'd look at Grizzly's Baby Drum Sander. Grizzly.com

It has 4 post construction similar to a planer which, in my opinion, would be less likely to flex, and it's about half the price.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a jet 22/44 model and it works great. At first I had some feeder belt tracking but with a little adjusting it now works fine. I use it for most of my sanding and especially panels this is heaven compared with my 4x24 belt sander that I used before. This machine is worth every cent, it is efficient saving you time and gives uniform finish. You will enjoy this piece of equipment.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan it looks like that is a different Jet tool company. This is the Jet model we are looking at. James I am going to have to do some remodelling in the shop to accomodate this. 
We have looked at the normal drum sanders but I liked the option to do wider panels that the Jet offered. I have read some of the reviews and saw people had issues with tracking but most say it's just a matter of adjustment. My partner likes that it can do thin stock for scroll saw work. 
We are making end grain cutting boards as Xmas presents (12 in all) this year and all the hand sanding is what prompted this. Thanks for your comments and suggestions it helps! Jim thanks for the Grizzly info, I did not know they made an open ended sander as well. I will do some research on that one.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Deb... You gonna lub it  I have an older Ryobi version of this sander. 16/32 same as yours. Pro's/Con's.. At least on the older version (most all models of this particular model) changing paper can at times be a bit aggravating. I've found that a pair of needle nose pliers works well. Keep on hand several of the different grits. I keep 100/150/180 and 220 around. Definitely need some kind of dust collection.. and absolute MUST HAVE. Feed rates will vary depending on wood being sanded and amount your trying to take off. Paper must be kept tight to the roll. If you get a little sawdust under the paper, it tends to create a highspot that will start to 'burn' the wood. Grab a couple of belt cleaners while your at it.. very handy, and quite effective. 

Buy Abrasive Belt Cleaner 2 x 2 x 12 at Woodcraft

Height adjustment is quite easy and sturdy. I put a WinnDixey digital height guage on mine and never use it *LOL*..I just reach for the dial calipers. Motor is plenty stout enough. Belt needs to be kept clean, otherwise your wood will tend to "slip" as it passes under the sanding belt. Creating low spots. As mentioned earlier, belt tracking can be an issue. Mine tracks fair to middlin.. I attribute this to the belt being OE and just stretched a bit. Nothing I havn't learned to live with. 
A slow feed with 220 paper leaves behind a great finish. If you plan on using it as a "thicknesser" go slow, with 60 grit and taken shallow passes. It works so/so at thicknessing and really isn't designed for it, but once in a while, you can get away with it. 

These things are just huge time and work savers... great addition to your shop..

bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A little sumptin-sumptin to think on...

When I got my sander, I felt that the infeed/outfeed was a bit ackward. Lacking support. SO I took a couple of 2x2x28" (or something like that), purchased a couple full pull 24" ball bearing drawer extension and 2 rollers. Made up a couple infeed/outfeed rollers that I can extend and retract at will. This has worked very, very well, especially on longer boarders.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim... Try cutting a couple playing cards into a "horseshoe" shape and placing them behind upper or lower (depending on how she's leaning")mounting bolts to the frame. I've managed to get mine to within .004 across the drum. 
Depending on how far she's off, another type of material may be needed for the shim..



jsears said:


> I have an older 16/32 and it's OK. But I have problems with the feed belt tracking. I've tried everything to correct it, but the problem is still there. I've learned to live with it. The other thing about it is that I cannot keep the drum parallel to the feed belt, making it difficult to sand a wide panel completely across the width.
> 
> If I were going to do it all over, and really didn't need the really wide capabilities, I'd look at Grizzly's Baby Drum Sander. Grizzly.com
> 
> It has 4 post construction similar to a planer which, in my opinion, would be less likely to flex, and it's about half the price.


----------



## grandpagrizzly (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 16-32 Jet and I love it. I am soon to start making my wife a Flamenco Guitar and will use it to make the thin panels needed. I need to make a carrier though as it will not sand down to the 3/16th I need. I use mine for scroll sanding, and as a planer to thicknesss boards for segementation turning. I love it and am sure you will also.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

CanuckGal said:


> Dan it looks like that is a different Jet tool company. This is the Jet model we are looking at. James I am going to have to do some remodelling in the shop to accomodate this.
> We have looked at the normal drum sanders but I liked the option to do wider panels that the Jet offered. I have read some of the reviews and saw people had issues with tracking but most say it's just a matter of adjustment. My partner likes that it can do thin stock for scroll saw work.
> We are making end grain cutting boards as Xmas presents (12 in all) this year and all the hand sanding is what prompted this. Thanks for your comments and suggestions it helps! Jim thanks for the Grizzly info, I did not know they made an open ended sander as well. I will do some research on that one.



Very strange, Deb. Both my floor mtd. drill press and my jointer are JET. I think I've had the jointer for about 6 years and the drill press for 3-4 years. I ordered the DP from a local supplier (KMS?) and actually picked it up from JET's head office/whse in Coquitlam.
I remember being fairly impressed with JET's range of tools in their showrooms...they had a separate room for the woodworking equipment. 
Something's changed...


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

I just sold a Delta 18 x 36 that performed exceedingly well. Four post adjustment, once set, never needed adjusting again. Perfectly flat. Belt tracking never needed adjusting, but would have been simple, if needed. I ran strips of Ash down to 3/32" with no problem. You can eliminate snipe with technique practice. 

If you build anything that requires bending thin glued strips, you will be thankful for it.


----------



## Thalweg (May 6, 2008)

I've got the 22-44. It's pretty much the same as the 16-32, just a little bigger. It took a little playing with to figure out what it would do and what it wouldn't do. Dust collection is necessary. The sandpaper will clog really fast without it. I haven't had any luck with finer grade paper. Anything finer than 150 clogs really fast and burns. I'm sure it has a lot to do with the type of wood you're sanding. Anything sappy or oily is more of a problem. I clean the paper with a rubber sandpaper eraser every few passes. My planer is kind of a piece of junk, so I frequently use the drum sander in it's place. I start with 40 or 60 grit, then move through 80, 120, then 150. Anything finer than 150 I do by hand. I generally make really small cuts. 1/4 rotation is 1/64 inch, and I rarely cut more than 1/4 to 1/3 rotation. It's slower than a planer, but it works, in some ways better than a planer. Since I got mine, they came out with one that oscillates back and forth. That may help reduce clogging and burning.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have had my 16/32 for about two years now and am very happy with it. I agree with many of the comments made here. Tracking is super sensitive but can eventually be dialed in. My drum stays parallel as far as I can tell. Changing the belt is definitely a PIA, on the inboard end. I always run mine at full speed because it will automatically slow down if it thinks it needs to, but I take fairly shallow passes and it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## 1tatonkajim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a jet 16/32. It tracked perfect from the box. Never had a problem. BTW I bought it for end grain cutting boards also..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great feedback! Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We picked up the Jet sander yesterday and assembled it and gave it a try out today. I have one BIG issue with it and that is that I should have got it MUCH sooner!:dance3:
It was well packed and easy to assemble. The belt tracking is just fine! Maybe they have made some improvements?? We just followed the instructions and it ran perfect on the first try. We ran some of our end grain cutting boards through on the 80 grit paper and I can tell you this is going to make Xmas gift giving 1000% easier! I think this just became the best tool in my shop! :dirol:
I want to send a shout out to the Canton Michigan Woodcraft store and Mark who made the purchase of this item simple and hassle free! Thank you! 
Thanks again to everyone for your input! It was good to have the feedback and other sanders to compare with. The General was certainly worth a look! But I am glad I purchased the Jet.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*LOL*.. I was just telling a buddy of mine the other day (he recently inherited a shop full of tools, a DS among them) that the thickness planer and the drum sander and two things that you just won't believe how big a difference they make....

glad ya got one Deb and are finding it a welcome addition to the shop


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go, Deb.

Does that mean a garage sale soon??????????


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

James I may need to build another addition soon...lol.


----------



## Bill7255 (Dec 23, 2012)

I am sure you will like the drum sander. The one I have is the Supermax 19-38. It has some nice improvements. It is a good size as i have been building cabinets and the widest door I have is 18 1/2 inches. If you haven't already done the deal, you might want to look at the Supermax. I really like mine.


----------



## genecooper (Nov 17, 2012)

I own one of these and have found it to be a great tool. I haven't had any feeder belt or leveling issues. I check the level regularly and adjust when needed which is pretty easy. Like any good power tool, life is nice when you stay on top of it. I love mine, hope Santa delivers for you.


----------

